# Predator bested - this time



## chickenlil (Aug 1, 2013)

For the first time since getting started with chickens just over a month ago, I saw evidence that something tried to get into the coop last night. I'm so grateful for all the information on here, and for the hardware cloth attached and buried around the entire perimeter of the coop and run. Hard work to be sure, but so worth it when I saw that there had been some digging last night. All four girls are safe and sound, thank goodness!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad you didnt have a loss.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay! It pays to do it right the first time if funds permit. I know that welded wire is expensive!!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

That's how I felt with the hawk hopping around on top of my covered pen!


----------

